
Coronavirus kills more men than women, here is why - phate004
https://cntechpost.com/2020/03/26/coronavirus-kills-more-men-than-women-here-is-why/
======
eternalny1
> In each of these six countries, more men than women die of new coronavirus
> pneumonia, and in some countries more men than women.

Say what?

------
thu2111
I vouched for this, as I couldn't see any reason why it was both flagged and
dead. Why would anyone try to suppress this sort of discussion?

~~~
detaro
It's blogspam, just repeating what the linked CNN article says, even copying
their images.

------
cjc19
PWA could be the key to human health improvements. Proving point to bad
society decisions.

~~~
vixen99
What is PWA? Free dictionary offers 75 definitions.

